# Train shops In Las Vegas?



## Engineer1876 (Jan 8, 2008)

I'm going to be in the area next month and was woundering if their are any Good Shops there?


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

St Aubins: 
St Aubins


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

St Aubins new store is right by the airport, I hear is quite nice. 

George


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

St. Aubins is a great store. the cab fare is a bit steep to get there ($20) but one of the guys actually gave me a ride back to my hotel/casino on his way home, that way i had another $20 to spend!! it's worth the trip. Call them, they will give you directions and even call you a cab. Just remember to get the cab company number! 
Terry


----------



## Eric Cooper (Jan 3, 2008)

Every time I go to visit my kids in Las Vegas, I drop by the store.  It's really great and the staff is very cordial.  Sure beats the old store in North Las Vegas.  Drop by.  You'll enjoy it.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

If you're landing on Runway 25R or 25L and sitting on the left side of the airplane, you'll see the store just after touchdown...   Wave as you go by then head for the store and say "Hi" to Mark and the gang.... /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Dang Stan.. I knew they moved by the airport but sheeze.... Somebody should stand out front with a model airplane RC unit acting as if he's "landing the big ones" across the street. 

Not JJ though.....


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Dave F on 02/09/2008 9:35 AM
Dang Stan.. I knew they moved by the airport but sheeze.... Somebody should stand out front with a model airplane RC unit acting as if he's "landing the big ones" across the street. 

*Not JJ though.....*


*Absolutely NOT....................*  

Me either for that matter....      /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/hehe.gif


----------



## jamarti (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm flying in to Vegas about a month from now, March 8th.    I have the directions printed and it is on my schedule for the following Monday since I will not get their early enough for a Saturday visit.    I never made it to the north Vegas store.


----------

